# New title same great budget build



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

First, glass is not for waterproofing. Glass actually will absorb water similar to the way it absorbs resin.

If you just want to waterproof it, coat it with epoxy. Just make sure it is structurally sound before hitting the water.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

There are lots of ways to throw a repair together. These repairs wil usually be weaker than a good fix and frequently make a quality repair harder in the future. We need to see a prioritized list of problems to give good advice. If you want to screw a piece of ply over a soft spot in a deck, you'll be okay for a season. If you have a rotten transom or stringer, fix it right and don't use it until you do.

Nate


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for your service Lorde! 

Post up some pictures (one you have is marked "private") and we can help. If the wood structure is gone, you need to replace it with something or the results could be catastrophic to the boat, and you!


----------



## Lordechester (Sep 24, 2015)

Sorry everyone pictures should be good to go. I have decided to do it right and just wait a little longer on the build. I got to redo everything. It was a bowrider hull that I'm trying to turn into a bay style fishing boat. View media item 142


----------



## Lordechester (Sep 24, 2015)

Gramps said:


> Thanks for your service Lorde!
> 
> Post up some pictures (one you have is marked "private") and we can help. If the wood structure is gone, you need to replace it with something or the results could be catastrophic to the boat, and you!


No problem Gramps


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Smart decision. 
Get some ideas together and check back and pass your ideas along and the answers you get will be a whole lot more valuable.

Firecat is in a similar dilemma with his boat build.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Lol, duck you know my ears perked up when I saw the pics pop up on the feed.

Smart move doing the rebuild as it looks unsafe at the moment. As said I am looking into a project very similar to this as I really dig these types of boats. Start a build thread in the bragging section and detail every step of the process. I would suggest using photobucket.com to post pics here as it makes everything a big smoother.

Also I dig the pool noodles under the deck. Maybe not the best choice for floatation, but i guess they would work. Give the previous owner a point for being inventive.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

FC, there is a few more pics of this in the big boat section at the bottom of the main forums page.

I think you'll like them


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll definitely be watching these threads. It's not exactly the hull I want, but it's close enough.


----------



## Lordechester (Sep 24, 2015)

So I decided to move to this thread for the rest of my build so to catch everyone up. Got the skiff itch found something that floated with trailer and title on the cheap and now it is a bare hull. Here are the pics in sequence from then till now.
Came with two flat tires and a trees
View media item 137Took her home stepped through the floor BOOM pool noodles
View media item 139View media item 140Tore the cap off let the gut job begin
View media item 141View media item 138View media item 142Decided she was too tall took her down -6" 
View media item 146View media item 147Now and then Love the new look.
View media item 148Up on the block next is the transom.
Sorry for all the confusion and multiple threads..... this is the only thread I will be using for this boat. If anyone knows how to delete my previous threads help is much appreciated.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks good, keep up the pace.


----------



## Lordechester (Sep 24, 2015)

So question of the night I wanna incorporate a lot of "bare" wood on my build and looking to get some materials this week so I'd like to do some pricing. I'm looking to do a coffin box, rod holders, some trim, hatches, and a few other odds and ends. I've searched high and low only to find prepping teak... 1 coat epoxy then 6 layers of varnish with wet sand between coats. Also if I do that for deck hatches do I still need to glass it? I like the look of raw wood on boats, what do you guys think?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

First we gotta know what type of wood we are talking about. I've done some of what you are talking about with cedar and I'm going to do more on my next skiff.

First when working with wood it's best to use good epoxy resin. In some cases you can get away with 3 coats of epoxy to stabilize the wood, then a few coats of varnish or polyurethane. However some woods may still check and crack with just resin. A much better plan is to use a super light cloth (3.2 to 4oz) with the epoxy instead of multiple coats, this will keep it from checking and once wetted out the cloth becomes completely invisible. Then a few coats of varnish and it will be looking good.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is a pic I dug up of a cedar strip yak I was building. in this pic it is laminated in 4oz cloth and epoxy resin. It really makes for a nice look and I'll be using it to accent my next skiff.


----------



## Lordechester (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey gentlemen got to get a little work done on the skiff today. I decided to use big box store exterior ply wood 3/4" and after seeing many builders use it and talking to a friends dad who is a commercial fisherman I decided to go with PL glue to join the two 3/4'" plys together. So after a few hours here is what I got done.
Didn't hve any wood left to make a template so i got some poster board and made one.
View media item 163View media item 160Cut out and dry fit.
View media item 162Glued and screwed now I wait.....
View media item 161Gotta cut the drain hole. Gonna try to get some glass on it tomorrow, Im gonna wrap it in a layer of 1.5oz CSM then a layer of 1708 then another CSM. does that sound right? Once it dries up I'm gonna used thicken resin to mount it to the hull, fillet where needed, and then tab it in anything I'm missing?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

PL Glue? What resin are you using?


----------



## Lordechester (Sep 24, 2015)

Gramps said:


> PL Glue? What resin are you using?


PL glue is a construction grade adhesive, before I found this forum I seen a bunch of guys use it on other builds without problem. Spoke to a boat builder in my area today when buying my glass he said it'll be good to go. I'm using polyester for my laminates and I'll be using epoxy for my bulkheads and "exposed" woods. I just laid up my first layer of 1.5 oz CSM on my transom. Don't remember glass work being so finicky.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Gotcha, I hope it works well! I would not recommend it but if others have done it...

Are you rebuilding the exterior skin of the boat or just the interior? Either way you need to build up to the same skin thickness as before. With 1708 it'll take about 4 layers, even with the extra mat I'd layup 4 layers. Tab the layers further up the hull, toward the bow, by about 4" each time. Also make sure to grind off the gel under areas you are laying up.

CSM sucks to work with! No way around that I'm afraid.


----------



## Lordechester (Sep 24, 2015)

So glassed up the transom front and back didn't get to the end grain sadly because being a dad took some of my time haha. So like I said did front and back in CSM I had such a tough time going around the edge to get to the end grain I decided to do the edge exclusively tomorrow Unless you guys don't think it is necessary. To be honest I'm not sure why I or anyone for that matter runs fiberglass over the wood other then a secondary barrier to water and some added strength. That being said I am still going to do it...... I also plan to do a overlap from the wood to the exterior of the transom if that make sense.
View media item 169My daughter helping with the tool clean up, (she was not around when I was glassing or sanding) good help is hard to find....
View media item 168As stated before I had a tough time matting around the edge and got some air pockets around the edge...... is this detrimental.
View media item 167??Thoughts??
Whats the best adhesive to mount this to the hull.. Thicken resin??


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.bateau2.com/howto/repair.php

Read this please. At least 3 times.

You are a father and owe it to your children. Yes, I said that and mean it.


----------



## Lordechester (Sep 24, 2015)

Gramps said:


> http://www.bateau2.com/howto/repair.php
> 
> Read this please. At least 3 times.
> 
> You are a father and owe it to your children. Yes, I said that and mean it.


Gramps not to sound rude but I am not sure where the problem is with what I did and what bateu is saying. It seems pretty straight forward other then using poly over epoxy. I'm going to use thicken resin spread it on the core and hull then clamp it down, once set make my fillets then add 1708 tape around the edges. Am I missing something. I know the black and white answers to most of my questions just want to see if someone has a "hey this works too". Maybe I sounded too unsure in my previous post....?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes to unsure. It is a very serious issue to bond and glass the transom properly.


----------



## Lordechester (Sep 24, 2015)

Gramps said:


> Yes to unsure. It is a very serious issue to bond and glass the transom properly. I just felt you were unsure of how to proceed.


Sorry if I threw that vibe brother. Like I said I've seen people do different things on other parts just didn't know what other ways were out there if any. I have all that I need to do it the way explained. Should be in by tomorrow. We have some nice weather for the next few days and as you can see I have a well ventilated work shop. I'll keep yall posted.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Good deal LC.


----------

